

Show HN: Lists are the next big social content - shyamster

"For some reason our species is drawn to numbered lists" - Quote from "Inbound Marketing" by Brian Halligan and Dharmesh Shah.<p>Most blog articles have a list in them but they are "locked" in an unstructured format instead of being allowed to evolve as people consume them.<p>The idea is to make lists social with Twitter as the main communication platform.  Here's my minimum viable product - twtpick.in.  Check out this list that Kevin Rose crowd sourced via Twitter - Top iPad Apps - twtpick.in/1l.<p>What do you think?<p>P.S. I am also looking for a co-founder.
======
hammerdr
Does this automatically scrub tweets or is a one-way street?

I think it would be interesting to create non-structured top lists that just
cataloged and aggregated from the twitter mindshare. E.g. most popular TED
talks

~~~
shyamster
Nope, this does not scrub tweets. The idea is to allow people to build lists
collaboratively with their friends and followers. Twitter "SEO" will bring
more people to contribute to the list.

